# Budgie brown cere



## Hilary (Jan 9, 2022)

He first had a blue cere but it changed into brown. I dont know exactly how long its has been changing I think its has been a year with his changing cere. I dont think is testicular cancer because he doesn't have any bumps any where. Also I was reading that is maybe male dominance issues, he does live with another male budgie and he is more dominant so maybe it's that but I am not sure. I need help and i don't know what it is. He also looks healthy he talks and eats and do all the normal stuff. I also have him for almost three years and I dont know how old he is cause my aunt found him in the streets tired and she brought him here and I am the one taking care of him since then. Anyways I am very confused on why his cere changed can you guys give me some opinions.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

Do you have any photos of what your budgies' cere looked like before it changed? If I had just seen these photos I would say that he is actually a female. 

Meanwhile, it's great to have you on the forums and you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after reading through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies", please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you and your budgie (name?) around the forums! 

Cheers 👋


----------



## Hilary (Jan 9, 2022)

Also in the picture it doesn't look as brown as irl
here is some pictures also he used have seed deit but not no more so dont worry, that's was in the beginning when I first got him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

What are your budgies' names?

Have you taken the one you are concerned about to an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis?
That really needs to be done and you should take the "before" pictures with you when you go to show the vet what the cere looked like prior to the change.
The "before" pictures look like a male on my computer and a male budgie's cere should not change in the way the pictures illustrate.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*If you still have tasseled toys in the cage, you need to trim the handing string back to no more than 1/2".*
*Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*

*I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
Bumblefoot
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with the above. He really does look like a boy in the "before" photos. For this kind of diagnosis you really need to take him to an avian vet. Do you know when his cere first changed? This will be important information to tell the vet as well. 

I hope you can find out what is going on with him soon! Fingers crossed it's nothing serious.


----------

